# Topping And Using Them For Clones



## Digital Chronic (Jan 28, 2017)

So I'm about to start my second grow. My first I pretty much got only a half oz from 3 plants cause I used a really low wattage CFL until I figured to buy a 400 watt HID and just basic Miracle Grow for soil and didnt have any drainage in my pots (I used 5 g buckets and when I harvested my root system wasnt even close to reaching the bottom or the sides for that matter). This time I plan on doing everything right from the get go now I know how the plat acts in different stages and how to combat different problems I faced. One technique I intend on trying this time is topping my plants. I wanted to know if I could use these tops I remove, root them and then use them as clones. Also would like to know how many times I can top each plant before it would become counter productive.

I also intend on growing outdoors throughout the spring and summer to get a high yield in some guerilla grows on top of my indoor system so I was wondering how I'd best take these indoor clones and put them outside without killing them. I used sour diesel seeds from the I Love Growing Marijuana site and will probably use this or another high yield strain like it. All advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## hayshayshay (Jan 29, 2017)

First off, never use miracle grow for your ladies, that stuff is just terrible. Try using a pro mix, its a soiless mixture that will give your ladies everything they need, until it comes times to ad synth/organic nutrients. As for toppping, some strains dont even reach their bud threshold until topping is done. And yes some of the best clones are taken from the top of the plant. I never waste these cuttings. but try to make sure you leave the proper amount of nodes underneath it. You can top a plant many times. 8 times is usually a good cut off point. Personally I like to have 4-6 tops on mine. I like to have some big colas. This will really push your plant to reach it's bud threshold, as the auxin instead of going to just one main cola will go to all the tops. Making all the tops cola buds. For your outdoors question. I would bring your plants to a an in between place like a garage or something at night so that they can slowly get used to the temp. I would do this for a week until they get used to the temperature change. but be careful bringing anything back in as it may contain unwanted pests. Hope this info helps. Any more questions, dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## Digital Chronic (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok, well I live in an apartment complex (my grow is in my closet, I dont have a grow tent yet, budget is kind of low, I plan on getting one for my third grow when I try hydroponics for the first time) and bud is illegal in my state so I cant set it outside, I'd probably have my clones in dixie cups and will transplant them to their final spot straight from them because I dont want to be compromised. I do think I could get away with setting them in my window sill because I'm on the top floor and will get them natural sun light that way. You think that would be good enough to have them under the grow light and in the window sill in dixie cups part of the day?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 30, 2017)

top top top and clone clone clone, as many times as you want. some of us top and chop a mom forever, over an over, its never counter productive. tops clone well


----------



## Digital Chronic (Jan 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> top top top and clone clone clone, as many times as you want. some of us top and chop a mom forever, over an over, its never counter productive. tops clone well


Will it stop growing taller? I liked this idea when I read about keeping a mother plant indefinitely in veg but I'm growing in a closet and cant let it get too tall and I only have one good HID light, the other lights I got are 16 watt CFL's. Would that be good enough to keep it alive and growing new branches?


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Digital Chronic said:


> Will it stop growing taller? I liked this idea when I read about keeping a mother plant indefinitely in veg but I'm growing in a closet and cant let it get too tall and I only have one good HID light, the other lights I got are 16 watt CFL's. Would that be good enough to keep it alive and growing new branches?


I've kept a mother going strong with 23watt t5 full spectrum florescent and good nutes.


----------



## Digital Chronic (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> I've kept a mother going strong with 23watt t5 full spectrum florescent and good nutes.


Does it eventually stopp growing taller so I dont have to worry about it taking up too much space?


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

Digital Chronic said:


> Does it eventually stopp growing taller so I dont have to worry about it taking up too much space?


24hrs light on.. It won't grow AS tall as 16 on 8 off.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 30, 2017)

Digital Chronic said:


> Does it eventually stopp growing taller so I dont have to worry about it taking up too much space?


It never stops growing while healthy, but gives two shits how short or how often you cut her down and around. dont water if soil isnt dry


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> It never stops growing while healthy, but gives two shits how short or how often you cut her down and around. dont water if soil isnt dry


The truth! They love to be cut and the longer you mother your mother.. the stronger and healthier clones she will give you.


----------



## hayshayshay (Feb 1, 2017)

yes you get two new tops for every top you cut, but when u pinch you don't get your tops. as you are just pinching (FIM or F*ck I Missed) the top new growth off. But yes this is a way to achieve..


----------



## Digital Chronic (Feb 1, 2017)

hayshayshay said:


> yes you get two new tops for every top you cut, but when u pinch you don't get your tops. as you are just pinching (FIM or F*ck I Missed) the top new growth off. But yes this is a way to achieve..


I'll probably top my indoor plants and use the tops as clones and FIM the outside plans then cause I'm really not trying to waste any parts and I want at least 4 colas on each plant.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 1, 2017)

Works like a charm ER time!!! And you get lots of lively ladies ready for next round he he


----------



## hayshayshay (Feb 5, 2017)

Digital Chronic said:


> I'll probably top my indoor plants and use the tops as clones and FIM the outside plans then cause I'm really not trying to waste any parts and I want at least 4 colas on each plant.


Good idea! I never FIM as I like to keep all the clones that I can. Especially if it has good genetics! Keep up the good work! Have u cloned before?


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 5, 2017)

Every day..just another day... closer to harvest  stay high like the times my RIU CREW! Cheers 2017


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 5, 2017)

To original op I use tops alot love it it's my preference the smaller ones my pop a root a day or two earlier but when the big girls root they explode with growth. Just my two cents shilajit water soak for 24hrs after cutting give them plenty of ionic minerals to help boost them thru cloning and boom 7 days after cut 6 days after in cloner or rapid rooters and you'll have roots busting out


----------



## Digital Chronic (Feb 10, 2017)

hayshayshay said:


> Good idea! I never FIM as I like to keep all the clones that I can. Especially if it has good genetics! Keep up the good work! Have u cloned before?


Nope, this first grow was the first time I grew anything besides a flower we grew in 5th grade. ButI looked at a lot of tutorials and bought Clonex and cloning cubes. Yeah the bud is some fire despite the low yield so its definitely good genetics. I wish I grew it right from the beginning cause I'd have probably got like a QP instead of this petty half oz thats almost gone.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Feb 13, 2017)

Digital Chronic said:


> Ok, well I live in an apartment complex (my grow is in my closet, I dont have a grow tent yet, budget is kind of low, I plan on getting one for my third grow when I try hydroponics for the first time) and bud is illegal in my state so I cant set it outside, I'd probably have my clones in dixie cups and will transplant them to their final spot straight from them because I dont want to be compromised. I do think I could get away with setting them in my window sill because I'm on the top floor and will get them natural sun light that way. You think that would be good enough to have them under the grow light and in the window sill in dixie cups part of the day?


Take lots some will live some will die. Outdoor some will get eaten anyhow deer got one of mine this year 2 made it but I cut early


----------

